# Digiflavor Fuji Son GTA



## Daniel (21/11/16)

Not much else is known , but I suspect with the lower height it will be even better than the original : 

http://digiflavor.com/project/fuji-son-gta/







*Interchangeable build deck, Single coil & Dual coil*






*GTA structure with chamber closer to drip tip provide purer flavor*
*Airflow straight to the coil, easy to wick*











P.S Really odd these names they give their tanks , presume it's the 'Son' of the original , but who's the mommy ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (21/11/16)

Hope some of the vendors bring this in. I really want to get a GTA...


----------



## PsyCLown (21/11/16)

It looks great I think!  I might want to pick one up depending on price.


----------



## Daniel (21/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> It looks great I think!  I might want to pick one up depending on price.



Seems to be around the $30 price range .... if you want to import that is ...


----------



## RichJB (21/11/16)

It seems to be rapidly becoming a norm that tanks now come with both a single- and a dual-coil deck. The Goblin 3, the SM25, the Merlin Mini and now this. The iJoy Combo also comes with two decks, albeit both dual coil. That is a most pleasing development imo. One of the things that put me off the Fuji GTA slightly was that you had to choose either the single coil or dual coil deck. Having both as a standard option rocks. 

At the very least, it means that if a post breaks or screws strip or whatever, you still have another usable deck. So big up to the manufacturers who are doing this. It's not cheap to include another deck and yet they're reaching the same price point with these tanks. The Merlin Mini, with two decks and then also two insert screws to choke down the bottom airflow, is one of the cheaper tanks on the market. That is good value.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

